# 6.3 has been temporarily halted



## ebonovic

I am lifting my self-imposed ban... for one post:

I just got confirmation that the 6.3 rollout has been halted till they identify and correct the problem with the 72.5 and 95 sats. Once I hear more... I'll post again.


Earl


----------



## Mark Lopez

Thanks for the update. Hopefully temporarily does not mean 6 months or more.


----------



## ProStreet

I don't need the other sats, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me have the update!!! Rats!!! Begging don't work either.


----------



## nc88keyz

FING!!!! !&@(*@&%)(&@!&%_! man


All the more reason for an image to be released, 

Get a slicing!!!


----------



## puddyhog

YGBSM! What will they think of next... Make life better for 99.9% or worse for .1%. What will D* think up next...


----------



## temp357

nc88keyz said:


> FING!!!! !&@(*@&%)(&@!&%_! man
> 
> All the more reason for an image to be released,
> 
> Get a slicing!!!


+1

Now why didn't they just follow the normal rollout schedule ~


----------



## harley3k

:down: :down: :down: [enter]


----------



## Todd

But what about the DD 5.1 audio dropout problems?? That's what concerns me.


----------



## Cudahy

A poster on one of the many 6.3 threads mentioned that he was told it would be a few days.


----------



## JRAllas

I just got my system fully installed today in my new home. I guess I didn't miss the upgrade while I was down for a week...


----------



## talbain

lol this is comical


----------



## willardcpa

Ah ha, just proof that Earl has been spoofing us all along!! This is just a ploy to try to trick us into thinking that it MAY show up later on.  

Oh, hold it I got 6.3 on my box last week......Nevermind.


----------



## mbobak

Bummer....so, when someone who receives programming from the 72.5 sat starts working, please let us know here!


----------



## elshagon

This is just a ploy by Shanahan to get Tatum Bell to play harder....oh wait wrong forum  . 
So much for forcing calls over the last week


----------



## zalusky

This tells you how much the guys in the know read this forum.


----------



## Archangel00

What a crock of S***. I couldn't care less about those sats and DTV damn well should be able to differeniate between customers who do and don't. Why the hell do I and others that couldn't care less about 72.5 and 95 sats have to wait???

I am so sick and tired of all these damned useless locals being the tail that wags the the f'n dog.


----------



## pdawg17

Todd said:


> But what about the DD 5.1 audio dropout problems?? That's what concerns me.


I agree...I wonder if they are aware of the dropout problem...


----------



## bizzy

Rupert was right. D* really is a TURD BIRD.


----------



## kturcotte

An update that doesn't allow you to see 2 of the birds? 6..3.1's new feature will be that you can't see the 101 bird lol "But don't worry, we can ship you out a new HR20 to take care of that."


----------



## tall1

I don't have 6.3 yet but I can certainly wait a little while longer if it means the upgrade won't break someone else's Tivo. I read one post from a guy who lost the international channels; basically his wife has no TV (she is Filipino) and he has hell to pay. I can wait.


----------



## Arkie

That's too bad. I live in a 72.5 area and would have rather had 6.3 than the locals. Of course I also get DNS, so it doesn't impact me as much as others.

I will say those 72.5 locals are 'funny' though. I have had them go out on me a few times in the past after changing my settings.

I have always been able to bring them back by going through the 'guided setup' process again.


----------



## kturcotte

tall1 said:


> I don't have 6.3 yet but I can certainly wait a little while longer if it means the upgrade won't break someone else's Tivo. I read one post from a guy who lost the international channels; basically his wife has no TV (she is Filipino) and he has hell to pay. I can wait.


I agree, but the idiots should have tested this before they started sending it out. What is it, still in Beta, or even Alpha? lol


----------



## JimSpence

Couldn't they update all subscriber's units that don't use separate dishes?


----------



## litzdog911

JimSpence said:


> Couldn't they update all subscriber's units that don't use separate dishes?


I was about to post the same thing. They already control the rollout in a "random" fashion. How hard would it be to simply exclude subscribers that use the 95 or 72.5-deg satellite???


----------



## Cruzan

JimSpence said:


> Couldn't they update all subscriber's units that don't use separate dishes?


Then they would to upgrade nearly everyone twice or support two different versions in the field. They are doing the right thing.


----------



## cheer

Agreed (though it's easy for me to say since I have it) -- and if the audio issue/NPL issue/etc. are genuine, best to halt things now and get it squared away.

Though I have to say...WAY TO GO, DIRECTV! Nice regression testing!


----------



## kturcotte

Maybe they borrowed a couple Dish Network techs to help them write the update lol


----------



## JimSpence

I made that suggestion knowing the response it would get. 

I think that since this upgrade is for HDTiVos the team lost sight that some subs used 72.5 and 95 (SD stuff). Thus an incomplete upgrade.


----------



## Paperboy2003

Well at least this gives Abfabmag some more time to post in this forum


----------



## dswallow

They could charge extra if the 6.3 update blacked out all the religious and shopping channels.


----------



## kturcotte

JimSpence said:


> I made that suggestion knowing the response it would get.
> 
> I think that since this upgrade is for HDTiVos the team lost sight that some subs used 72.5 and 95 (SD stuff). Thus an incomplete upgrade.


Did the think they already switched everything to MPEG-4 HD? lol


----------



## jamieh1

What a bad time for Directvs software team.

The 2 directv HD DVRS are not doing so well.

HR10- 6.3 is taking the 72.5 locals away and the 95w intl channels

Hr20- no ota tuners because of bugs.


----------



## phox_mulder

dswallow said:


> They could charge extra if the 6.3 update blacked out all the religious and shopping channels.


Heck, I'd be happy if 6.3 let you remove them from Channels I Receive and they'd stay removed.

That'd be worth a couple bucks a month.

phox


----------



## ebonovic

jamielee said:


> What a bad time for Directvs software team.
> 
> The 2 directv HD DVRS are not doing so well.
> 
> HR10- 6.3 is taking the 72.5 locals away and the 95w intl channels
> 
> Hr20- no ota tuners because of bugs.


Sorry... I simply can't keep my self on self-vacation

Ahh...

1) The 2 DirecTV DVR+'s are doing okay. HR20 is doing very well actually... check out www.dbstalk.com... sure there are some issues, but in general most people are having no problems, and the unit is still selling out everywhere ... The R15 is hanging in there, but does need some more tweaking

2) Sure... just like the previous 3 software releases (up till f)... oh.. and it is TiVo that writes the software for the HR10-250, not DirecTV.... if you recall the reason we are on F, is because there was a problem with D, then E failed on multiswitches, then we got F

3) The HR20 doesn't have OTA, not because of "bugs"... because they where not ready to release it....

So yah... the teams are busy... they are also working on software updates for the D10, D11, H20, and working on Home Media Center, FTM transmission, another integrated TV, the HR20-P, DirecTV2Go, More Interactive Content, VOD... preparing for two new SATs to be launched, the reworking of DirecTV.Com

Gosh... If I lived in LA... I probably could have a paycheck with DirecTV on it...


----------



## KungFuCow

kturcotte said:


> I agree, but the idiots should have tested this before they started sending it out. What is it, still in Beta, or even Alpha? lol


Its not like this hasnt been in development for what, 18 months? How the heck did they miss this one?


----------



## BBREAL

could they add LOGOS too?


----------



## ebonovic

KungFuCow said:


> Its not like this hasnt been in development for what, 18 months? How the heck did they miss this one?


Same thing happened with 3.1c, 3.1d, and 3.1e
Everything tested fine in their labs, and beta teams.

It wasn't till is started to get out to the field, that they started to find multiswitches and other things that were not working right...

Hence why even as confident as they are, they do a staggard rollout.


----------



## dswallow

KungFuCow said:


> Its not like this hasnt been in development for what, 18 months? How the heck did they miss this one?


DirecTV seems intent on beta testing amongst employees only these days. When you limit your beta tester pool to such regionally localized groups you lose the benefits random users nationwide, one of which would be the need for 72.5 or 95 degree satellites.


----------



## Sir_winealot

dswallow said:


> They could charge extra if the 6.3 update blacked out all the religious and shopping channels.


Oy ...from your mouth, to the shopping god's ear.


----------



## rminsk

dswallow said:


> They could charge extra if the 6.3 update blacked out all the religious and shopping channels.


Someone needs to come up with something like "Adblcok Plus" where on a webpage they publish a list of channels to block (by catagory). The hack could download the list and nightly remove them from the channel you receive list.


----------



## HUGE2U

This figures. The day I figure out I need to do a forced call to get the update they halt it.

Argh.

HUGE


----------



## Chandler Mike

Sucks, the Tivo in the bedroom got the update, which we don't watch as much, but the living room didn't yet, and now it's halted 

Mike


----------



## TiVoLurker

*EARL?*

any educated guess (due to your vast knowledge and experience) as to how long this "delay" might take. I want my 6.3!

Thanks for all the updates and info....


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> .....then we got F......


  
Hey, Earl said it, I didn't.


----------



## harley3k

dswallow said:


> They could charge extra if the 6.3 update blacked out all the religious and shopping channels.


AMEN Brother!!!! I would pay for that.

-heretic


----------



## dtebbe

elshagon said:


> This is just a ploy by Shanahan to get Tatum Bell to play harder....oh wait wrong forum  .
> So much for forcing calls over the last week


Die you donkey scum! Ooops, wrong forum 

DT


----------



## spciesla

Chandler Mike said:


> Sucks, the Tivo in the bedroom got the update, which we don't watch as much, but the living room didn't yet, and now it's halted
> 
> Mike


You could always swap 'em!


----------



## ayrton911

TiVoLurker said:


> *EARL?*
> 
> any educated guess (due to your vast knowledge and experience) as to how long this "delay" might take. I want my 6.3!
> 
> Thanks for all the updates and info....


I want 6.3 too, but I was worried about the DD problem.

Why is Earl on self-imposed ban? His knowledge is always so appreciated from my end.


----------



## Jeanesco

dswallow said:


> They could charge extra if the 6.3 update blacked out all the religious and shopping channels.


A while back I released a script that permanently nukes all of the channels of your choosing. I would imagine it still works.


----------



## BOBCAT

Earl,
Could you find out from your contact if the station logos will be downloaded with the 6.3? On another thread it was reported by several people didn't get the logos, but one person said that they got them. 
Thank You
Al


----------



## Bitz69

TiVoLurker said:


> *EARL?*
> 
> any educated guess (due to your vast knowledge and experience) as to how long this "delay" might take. I want my 6.3!
> 
> Thanks for all the updates and info....


another 18 months


----------



## Seminole

pdawg17 said:


> I agree...I wonder if they are aware of the dropout problem...


I wonder as well as mine started right after the upgrade and at first thought it was my tivo going bad again did the reboot thing but still have the problem Come on FIOS I have had it with D* they trully are a bird turd.


----------



## Blitz68

bizzy said:


> Rupert was right. D* really is a TURD BIRD.


Then cancel and go with someone else.....didn't think so.


----------



## sjberra

kturcotte said:


> An update that doesn't allow you to see 2 of the birds? 6..3.1's new feature will be that you can't see the 101 bird lol "But don't worry, we can ship you out a new HR20 to take care of that."


I wish they would do that at no charge to me.


----------



## Capmeister

This sucks. I don't get those sats anyway and want my folders and faster guide.


----------



## 100Tbps

DTV may be halting the upgrade process, or want to halt the distribution of the software, but so far haven't turned off the distribution.

I forced a call yesterday and now have the slices. The date on 6.3 is today:
tivo-hd-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 684938 03/17/05 09:36 700 
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 2036763 09/19/06 06:43 768 
ACTIVE tyDb 684938 03/17/05 09:36 700 

tivo-hd-TiVo#


----------



## newsposter

when did his self vacation start? I see posts every day from 9/15 today


----------



## dougfetter

Todd said:


> But what about the DD 5.1 audio dropout problems?? That's what concerns me.


I too am concerned about the DD 5.1 audio dropout problems. I had been thinking about pulling the phone line to avoid getting the 6.3 update until the DD issue is resolved. Watching an HD movie is just not the same without full surround sound! So my fingers (and toes) are crossed hoping that they will include a fix for it before they restart the 6.3 rollout.


----------



## Finnstang

100Tbps said:


> DTV may be halting the upgrade process, or want to halt the distribution of the software, but so far haven't turned off the distribution.
> 
> I forced a call yesterday and now have the slices. The date on 6.3 is today:
> tivo-hd-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''
> 
> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 684938 03/17/05 09:36 700
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 2036763 09/19/06 06:43 768
> ACTIVE tyDb 684938 03/17/05 09:36 700
> 
> tivo-hd-TiVo#


+1


----------



## TonyD79

Wonder what form this halt takes.

Part of my job involves distributing software and the halt could be until they figure out how to release 6.3 to the people who it doesn't affect while they work on the software that causes the problem.


----------



## Lee L

Wow, SO, now I have 6.3 on one machine and 3.1.5f on teh other. I guess halting the distribution really helps keep them from supporting 2 SW versions in the field.


This is really dissapointing. This is the same thing that happened to Dish when they started doing all their receiver work in-house and started doing all beta testing in house. Things would get worked on for months beyond the initial planned date and they would tell people it was because they wanted to make sure all the bugs were worked out, only to find showstopping bugs within hours of the initial public release.

I also agree that it seems like they could roll this out to people like me that have no need for the side sats.


----------



## thebarge

What really stinks is I didn't have my 6.3 yet, so I'm obviously way down the "line" on people to get upgraded. So now they'll halt distribution until this issue is fixed. Who knows how long that'll take. So when they do *finally* start redistributing 6.3.1 I'll probably *still* be sitting at the end of the line.


----------



## tnedator

Ok, I forced a call yesterday and checked /SwSystem and now I have 6.3-01-2-357 listed. I almost didn't bother checking this morning since 6.3 was halted, but I figured what the heck. 

What's the deal?


----------



## eengert

TonyD79 said:


> Wonder what form this halt takes.
> 
> Part of my job involves distributing software and the halt could be until they figure out how to release 6.3 to the people who it doesn't affect while they work on the software that causes the problem.


Except that they don't seem to have acknowledged a more troubling, and potentially more widespread bug (in terms of who it affects)...the DD audio dropout problem. Many people are reporting this since the update. If D* does acknowledge it as a bug, they would have to halt the rollout until they got it fixed since they would have no way of knowing who uses DD and who uses PCM (although there are some conflicting reports that some dropouts occur even using PCM audio). I, for one, really need to know for sure that this audio problem is fixed before I'll be willing to allow my machine to be updated. Losing audio for 20-30 seconds several times during a 1-hour program is unacceptable. And while I covet the increased speed and folders, I'd much rather have a clunky guide and alphabetized NPL and have reliable DD 5.1 audio.

Earl or someone from D* or who has contact with someone from D* please acknowledge this bug!


----------



## ebonovic

First - My self imposed ban... didn't even last 24 hours...  It is an addiction. I was getting to "emotionally" involved in some of my posts, more so then I wanted to be.... so I took a brake from TCF... didn't last long.... 

Second - I know DirecTV has already been in contact with TiVo regarding the issues, but as of right now... no new details on when/where a fix or new version is in the process.

Third- I have sent the DD information on, and will do so again.


----------



## MisterEd

Ahhhh, I see a new thread coming ....... the "Official waiting for 6.3.1" thread with the first poster being AbMagHagRagBag stating "THERE IS NO 6.3.1 and never will be!   Hmm, he has been quiet recently. Wonder why .....


ebonovic said:


> First - My self imposed ban... didn't even last 24 hours...  It is an addiction. I was getting to "emotionally" involved in some of my posts, more so then I wanted to be.... so I took a brake from TCF... didn't last long....
> 
> Second - I know DirecTV has already been in contact with TiVo regarding the issues, but as of right now... no new details on when/where a fix or new version is in the process.
> 
> Third- I have sent the DD information on, and will do so again.


----------



## Anubys

MisterEd said:


> Ahhhh, I see a new thread coming ....... the "Official waiting for 6.3.1" thread with the first poster being AbMagHagRagBag stating "THERE IS NO 6.3.1 and never will be!   Hmm, he has been quiet recently. Wonder why .....


good manners...he doesn't talk with his mouth full...of crow!


----------



## HUGE2U

6.3 downloaded on one of HR10's last night. But not the other. Just FYI.



HUGE


----------



## mroot

100Tbps said:


> DTV may be halting the upgrade process, or want to halt the distribution of the software, but so far haven't turned off the distribution.
> 
> I forced a call yesterday and now have the slices. The date on 6.3 is today:
> tivo-hd-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''
> 
> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 684938 03/17/05 09:36 700
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 2036763 09/19/06 06:43 768
> ACTIVE tyDb 684938 03/17/05 09:36 700
> 
> tivo-hd-TiVo#


How are you able to get into your directory and see this? I assume a PC is needed. What if you have a Mac instead? Thanks!

M


----------



## Lije Baley

How do I determine if the update is on my Tivo, waiting for the activation call? I'll disconnect the phone line if it's there, rather than risk the audio DD dropouts. If it's not there I can avoid the eventual nag screen by leaving the phone line connected.


----------



## bigviking

OK, I was planning on just waiting for my unit to get upgraded to 6.3, but given the history of how long fixes take to be rolled out, I'm planning on hacking my unit and installing the slices tonight (if they have already been downloaded). My bet is that right now, the programmers responsible for this bug already have developed a fix, but they are being forced to adhere to the same QA process that led to this bug being released before they can roll it out.

Anyone know where I can find a torrent that I can use to download the slices ?


----------



## tazzmission

Why don't we all just be patient. It's only TV. I have not received 6.3 on either of my two boxes either. I would like to have it just like all of you. But I take the "I'll get it when I get it approach". You don't want a buggy DVR do you? That would be like the time I had Dish Network's 921. Oh lord that was a dark time.


----------



## WynsWrld98

I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


----------



## mdegner

Anubys said:


> good manners...he doesn't talk with his mouth full...of crow!


Interestingly, it didn't stop him from asking for a 6.3 image on the other forum.


----------



## agzela

I forced a call via the network last night and this morning I received the slices....

Are you sure DTIVO halted the upgrade?.... I wasn't the only one either

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317092


----------



## ebonovic

From everything I have been told, no new authorizations are going into the system.

It is possible that yours was already in there.


----------



## agzela

ebonovic said:


> From everything I have been told, no new authorizations are going into the system.
> 
> It is possible that yours was already in there.


Great now I have to figure out if I want to install it or not and considering the bugs I might want to wait....


----------



## Sir_winealot

WynsWrld98 said:


> I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


Hopefully you've contacted D* and notified them of this?


----------



## Tonedeaf

tnedator said:


> Ok, I forced a call yesterday and checked /SwSystem and now I have 6.3-01-2-357 listed. I almost didn't bother checking this morning since 6.3 was halted, but I figured what the heck.
> 
> What's the deal?


I also forced a call yesterday. Can't see until I get home later if I got the slice or not though. Hopefully will have it as the 72.5 or 95 issues have no effect on me.


----------



## looter

This morning I just dialed in on my HR10-250 and now have "pending restart". I live in the LA area and am guessing this is 6.3.

Do I need to wait until 2:00am to have it restart on it's own or can I restart it myself and get the upgrade working sooner? If I can do it manually, is there any special process?


----------



## ebonovic

You can restart it your self, via a menu... or pulling the plug.


----------



## Budget_HT

WynsWrld98 said:


> I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


I had a similar problem once on my series 2 SD DirecTiVo after a software update when the Channels You Receive list was opened up and included channels I could receive but do not subscribe to. Once I cleaned up the channel list, the mystery empty programs stopped.


----------



## looter

Earl,
Thanks for the quick reply. "This may take up to an hour."


----------



## ebonovic

looter said:


> Earl,
> Thanks for the quick reply. "This may take up to an hour."


Which method did you choose?

You didn't do a "Clear and Delete" did you?
Just a simple restart?

I haven't "seen" a software update on a TiVo box in so long, I forgot what all the screens look like.


----------



## looter

No I just did a restart. It said something like. "Preparing software update. This may take up to an hour."

But 8 minutes later and the Tivo is already at the "Last step acquiring information from the Satellite. (.... )32% Complete"


----------



## looter

Ah, folders and HD. What a concept. 

Sort with folders. Check Re-program 30 second skip. Check.

Now i can move on with my life.


----------



## ebonovic

looter said:


> No I just did a restart. It said something like. "Preparing software update. This may take up to an hour."
> 
> But 8 minutes later and the Tivo is already at the "Last step acquiring information from the Satellite. (.... )32% Complete"


Cool... for minute there I thought you told it to do a clear and delete


----------



## joetoronto

excuse me but i thought the update was downloaded via satellite and then installed via phone line, is this not right?


----------



## ebonovic

joetoronto said:


> excuse me but i thought the update was downloaded via satellite and then installed via phone line, is this not right?


No that is correct..... it is downloaded via SAT (right now), and the phone call is what activates it.


----------



## joetoronto

cool, thanks earl. :up: 

i'll wait for a message then before i plug in, and pray they don't find out where i am.


----------



## BOBCAT

Earl,
Could you find out from your contact if the station logos will be downloaded with the 6.3? On another thread it was reported by several people didn't get the logos, but one person said that they got them.
Thanks


----------



## JayDog

D* bastards... perhapsd a continued rollout for those not using those 'other' sats would be too difficult.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

MisterEd said:


> Ahhhh, I see a new thread coming ....... the "Official waiting for 6.3.1" thread with the first poster being AbMagHagRagBag stating "THERE IS NO 6.3.1 and never will be!   Hmm, he has been quiet recently. Wonder why .....


There probably won't be. Since it's a minor change, they may call it 6.3a instead.


----------



## hiker

Pab Sungenis said:


> There probably won't be. Since it's a minor change, they may call it 6.3a instead.


Do we know it's a minor change?


----------



## Jeanesco

I think there may be additional issues they are addressing as well. Namely, the atscapp could be a bit buggy or something because the OTA tuners behave oddly (randomly losing a signal while changing channels, and audio dropouts for extended periods of time, and the signal meter being flakey.)


----------



## bbodin

ebonovic said:


> No that is correct..... it is downloaded via SAT (right now), and the phone call is what activates it.


so the people that are saying they forced a call and now are seeing the slices...the "forced a call" part has nothing to do with getting the slices, it's simply a coincidence, right? You'll get the slices automatically even if you don't have the phone line plugged in, right?

I have a hacked tivo and I'm not plugged into the phone line right now. I do the following and get these results. If I had the slices, I would assume I would just see them there, right?

bash-2.02# echo mls /SWSystem | tivosh
Directory of / starting at 'SWSystem'

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
Schedule tyDir 3485 09/18/06 04:46 2576
SeasonPass tyDir 24710 12/08/04 06:10 76
Server tyDir 4 09/19/06 02:13 6856
Setup tyDb 219512 09/19/06 10:01 55020
Showcase tyDir 131094 09/14/06 07:44 844
ShowcaseIndex tyDir 4671 09/19/06 12:10 216
ShowcaseIndex.temp tyDir 3479 09/19/06 12:10 4
Star tyDir 3252 04/23/04 18:04 36
State tyDir 3477 09/16/06 20:48 300
StationTms tyDir 3686 05/23/06 04:06 32
SwModule tyDir 5 09/14/06 07:44 212
SwSystem tyDir 3248 09/14/06 07:45  64
Table tyDir 21 05/24/06 09:32 52
Theme tyDir 267638 08/19/06 20:01 96
TuikRes tyDir 666765 09/14/06 07:39 44
User tyDir 3563 05/23/06 03:59 36
cachefile0.trp tyStream 3636 07/19/04 06:16 131072 x 80(68)
cachefile1.trp tyStream 3637 07/19/04 06:16 131072 x 80(1)
tmp tyDir 16679 09/19/06 13:21 4


----------



## sdchrgrboy

WynsWrld98 said:


> I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


OMG!! Two programs.


----------



## ebonovic

bbodin said:


> so the people that are saying they forced a call and now are seeing the slices...the "forced a call" part has nothing to do with getting the slices, it's simply a coincidence, right? You'll get the slices automatically even if you don't have the phone line plugged in, right?
> 
> I have a hacked tivo and I'm not plugged into the phone line right now. I do the following and get these results. If I had the slices, I would assume I would just see them there, right?


Based on the experiences of PREVIOUS upgrades to the DTivo series.... Yes.
The slices are comming down via the SAT.

It is possible they are using a double phone call method:
Phone call #1: puts that box into a "group" 
The slices then store on the hard drive, when they are done.....
Phone call #2: "Is it still okay to install?"

Bottom line is... It would be a 2ish hour phone call to transfer the update via the phone line... and I don't think anyone has reported that happening.


----------



## MisterEd

LOL ... whatever they call it.


Pab Sungenis said:


> There probably won't be. Since it's a minor change, they may call it 6.3a instead.


----------



## Skankboy

sdchrgrboy said:


> OMG!! Two programs.


Exactly. I have had this happen with 3.141529654e or whatever version most people have. Hardly that upsetting.


----------



## Paperboy2003

where would I see it saying 'pending restart' if I had the slices or the update?

Tried forcing a call, but I can't see anything different. I'm sure that means I don't have 'it', but darn it, that just isn't good enough!!


----------



## Lee L

You would see "Pending Restart" either on the System Info Page or the Phone Settings page instead of "Suceeded" on the line that says Last Call Status (or something similar). This would only occur after the update had been flagged to proceed on your system. The slices could be on the drive, but until the phone call told the machine to load the new SW, it would have no effect on your machine and you would not be able to know if your box was not previously hacked.


----------



## mdegner

You've got a typo, the command is case-sensitive-

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh



bbodin said:


> so the people that are saying they forced a call and now are seeing the slices...the "forced a call" part has nothing to do with getting the slices, it's simply a coincidence, right? You'll get the slices automatically even if you don't have the phone line plugged in, right?
> 
> I have a hacked tivo and I'm not plugged into the phone line right now. I do the following and get these results. If I had the slices, I would assume I would just see them there, right?
> 
> bash-2.02# echo mls /SWSystem | tivosh
> Directory of / starting at 'SWSystem'
> 
> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> Schedule tyDir 3485 09/18/06 04:46 2576
> SeasonPass tyDir 24710 12/08/04 06:10 76
> Server tyDir 4 09/19/06 02:13 6856
> Setup tyDb 219512 09/19/06 10:01 55020
> Showcase tyDir 131094 09/14/06 07:44 844
> ShowcaseIndex tyDir 4671 09/19/06 12:10 216
> ShowcaseIndex.temp tyDir 3479 09/19/06 12:10 4
> Star tyDir 3252 04/23/04 18:04 36
> State tyDir 3477 09/16/06 20:48 300
> StationTms tyDir 3686 05/23/06 04:06 32
> SwModule tyDir 5 09/14/06 07:44 212
> SwSystem tyDir 3248 09/14/06 07:45 64
> Table tyDir 21 05/24/06 09:32 52
> Theme tyDir 267638 08/19/06 20:01 96
> TuikRes tyDir 666765 09/14/06 07:39 44
> User tyDir 3563 05/23/06 03:59 36
> cachefile0.trp tyStream 3636 07/19/04 06:16 131072 x 80(68)
> cachefile1.trp tyStream 3637 07/19/04 06:16 131072 x 80(1)
> tmp tyDir 16679 09/19/06 13:21 4


----------



## A.C.

Jeanesco said:


> I think there may be additional issues they are addressing as well. Namely, the atscapp could be a bit buggy or something because the OTA tuners behave oddly (randomly losing a signal while changing channels, and audio dropouts for extended periods of time, and the signal meter being flakey.)


I agree. These are the three major issues. I've noticed the random LoS while switching channels. My receiver went out last week so I don't know about the DD problems. ASAP I'll check that.


----------



## slydog75

ebonovic said:


> It is possible they are using a double phone call method:
> Phone call #1: puts that box into a "group"
> The slices then store on the hard drive, when they are done.....
> Phone call #2: "Is it still okay to install?"


Anecdotal evidence would suggest that this is the case. A number of people with boxes that were not making daily calls, including a few who definetely know what they are talking about reported not having the slices (say up to Sunday or Monday). They forced a call and had the slices the next morning. It's definetely coming over the sat but an initial phone call may be required to ever get the slices.


----------



## Seminole

I have the update and wish D* would take it back as it really has messed up my Tivo. Everything was working greta till this update. I am really hating D* these days and can't wait for FIOS this winter


----------



## pkscout

Seminole said:


> I have the update and wish D* would take it back as it really has messed up my Tivo. Everything was working greta till this update. I am really hating D* these days and can't wait for FIOS this winter


I believe this is the definition of damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## BOBCAT

Earl,
Could you answer my question please?


----------



## ebonovic

BOBCAT said:


> Earl,
> Could you find out from your contact if the station logos will be downloaded with the 6.3? On another thread it was reported by several people didn't get the logos, but one person said that they got them.
> Thanks





BOBCAT said:


> Earl,
> Could you answer my question please?


I would if I could, but I can't.

Not because I don't want to.... but I don't have an answer for you.


----------



## BOBCAT

Thank You. Will just have to hope that they will include them. 
I have 1 HR10 that has the logos. Is there a file that can be copied and transferred to another HR10? or is it locked to the HR10 chassis ID. 
Thanks


----------



## DennisMileHi

A.C. said:


> I agree. These are the three major issues. I've noticed the random LoS while switching channels. My receiver went out last week so I don't know about the DD problems. ASAP I'll check that.


I have 6.3 and it works fine, but this explains what happened to me twice while I was quickly changing OTA channels. The Tivo unit locked up requiring me to unplug it to get going again. When done rebooting, I get a blank screen. I honestly don't know how I got to view a screen... lots of random button pushing.

I do have Logos, I have no DD problems though toslink and HDMI. And now I am careful on how quickly I change OTA channels.

Overall, still glad I have the update as the sat problems don't affect me.


----------



## mscog

WynsWrld98 said:


> I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


 I think I might know what the problem is here. After the 6.3 upgrade the channels you receive goes back to the default (which is every channel is selected). Tivo suggestions is trying to record a show or movie on a channel you actually do not receive, that is why when you try to start that program it shows up as nothing. This has happened to me before I figured out that I did not receive that channel.


----------



## temp357

WynsWrld98 said:


> I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


Your received channels were reset. Go back and check which channels you are getting the empty recordings and chances are it will be channels you don't get.


----------



## Mark Lopez

sdchrgrboy said:


> OMG!! Two programs.





Skankboy said:


> Exactly. I have had this happen with 3.141529654e or whatever version most people have. Hardly that upsetting.


Funny how anything any other DVR does wrong instantly makes it a POS and not worth keeping/buying. But when a Tivo does not even do it's basic function (i.e. record) the Tivo lemmings (aka the Tivo Army) say 'Oh that's ok, nothing to be upset about'.


----------



## MichaelK

my HD tivo has 8.0.1


----------



## slydog75

Mark Lopez said:


> Funny how anything any other DVR does wrong instantly makes it a POS and not worth keeping/buying. But when a Tivo does not even do it's basic function (i.e. record) the Tivo lemmings (aka the Tivo Army) say 'Oh that's ok, nothing to be upset about'.


Yeah, well you _ARE_ at the TiVO Community Forums after all.


----------



## thebarge

Mark Lopez said:


> Funny how anything any other DVR does wrong instantly makes it a POS and not worth keeping/buying. But when a Tivo does not even do it's basic function (i.e. record) the Tivo lemmings (aka the Tivo Army) say 'Oh that's ok, nothing to be upset about'.


I believe a plausible explanation was given by two different posters as to why the recordings were 0:00 long. I also find it interesting this is your response, yet you have over 5,000 posts to a Tivo Community Forum. Are the others flamebait too? 

As for 6.3, I just wish I had of been one of the individuals to get it installed prior to halting it's distribution. The slow speed and no folders is driving me crazy. My hacked 6.2 SDTivo has been spoiling me. I've only had the HR10-250 for 3 weeks though, so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## Mark Lopez

thebarge said:


> I believe a plausible explanation was given by two different posters as to why the recordings were 0:00 long. I also find it interesting this is your response, yet you have over 5,000 posts to a Tivo Community Forum. Are the others flamebait too?


If it doesn't work, it doesn't work, plausible explanation or not.

I've had every version of Tivo since they first came out and like it as much as the next person. However, there are Tivo zealots here who will will call any Tivo malfunction 'acceptable' but yet will thrash any other DVR every chance they get. Just because it's a Tivo forum doesn't mean we all have to believe Tivo is perfect and feel compelled to make lame excuses err.... plausible explanations for why it doesn't always work.


----------



## willardcpa

Mark Lopez said:


> If it doesn't work, it doesn't work, plausible explanation or not.
> 
> I've had every version of Tivo since they first came out and like it as much as the next person. However, there are Tivo zealots here who will will call any Tivo malfunction 'acceptable' but yet will thrash any other DVR every chance they get. Just because it's a Tivo forum doesn't mean we all have to believe Tivo is perfect and feel compelled to make lame excuses err.... plausible explanations for why it doesn't always work.


Sorry, but we have to call a "Tivo Jihad" on Mark!


----------



## y2khardtop

so WHEN are the rest of us getting the update???? My unit isn't too slow (usually), but I really need folders for my kids' shows!


----------



## ShiningBengal

WynsWrld98 said:


> I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


I have two HR10-250's. Neither of them has experienced the problem described above.

HOWEVER:

My old Philips DSR6000 _did _ do this two days ago. To add to the problem, it showed up in the Now Playing screen with a permanently "lit" red bulb indicating it was being recorded, while in fact it obviously was not.

This effectively locked one tuner, meaning that only one program could actually be recorded. I couldn't delete the "recording" any other way than to reboot the machine. That took care of the problem.


----------



## ShiningBengal

JayDog said:


> D* bastards... perhapsd a continued rollout for those not using those 'other' sats would be too difficult.


I for one certainly don't want it if it's "broken out of the box." I can wait until they get it right.


----------



## ryan94z

ebonovic said:


> I would if I could, but I can't.
> 
> Not because I don't want to.... but I don't have an answer for you.


No doubt, Bobcat. Kick back... people read your post, dude. No need to keep repeating it.

Anyway here is the info you are interested in: The daily call following the upgrade to 6.3 will download a few slices, one of which is logos. Reboot once the daily call is done and you'll have 'em.

FWIW these are the slices that were downloaded:



Code:


bash-2.02# pwd
/var/packages
bash-2.02# ll
drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         1024 Sep 19 22:36 .
drwxr-xr-x   18 1048576  -1870528     1024 Jan  2  1970 ..
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        44164 Sep 19 22:36 IR-standard-v222.slice.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       379519 Sep 19 22:36 LG-standard-v283.slice.gz
-r-xr-xr-x    1 root     root         2375 Sep 19 22:36 RM-manageThumbs.runme
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Sep 19 22:36 RM-manageThumbs.runme.PostCall
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          274 Sep 19 22:36 RM-manageThumbs.runme.sig
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3043 Sep 19 22:36 SM-tivodct_production-v12.slice.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2430 Sep 19 22:36 SM-tivoext_production-v9.slice.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2924 Sep 19 22:36 SM-tivoffm_production-v12.slice.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3412 Sep 19 22:36 SM-tivopvr_production-v82.slice.gz


----------



## Runch Machine

I am frustrated with the slow response I get on my HR10-250 and was looking forward to the software upgrade speeding things up. The delay is disappointing. 

With the new subscriber deals available from cable, which last a year or more, and the Tivo Series 3 now out, dumping Directv is looking like a definite option I will have to look into. I have a Circuit City 10% off coupon as well.


----------



## JohnDG

temp357 said:


> Originally Posted by WynsWrld98
> I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


There is a thread in the DTiVo group concerning this problem for the SD Seriies 1 DTiVos. I have had this problem happen on last year's DTiVo SD software (no phone connection), and on the newest version of sortware (this year) on the SD Series 1. I have not had this problem on Series 2 (6.2 software).

Given that we are also now seeing reports on the HDTiVos (both 6.3 and 3.5), I'm thinking that DTV is causing the problem via recordings following switches from empty channels (e.g. 582 showcase, Baseball) that were tuned to overnight.

jdg


----------



## AbMagFab

Paperboy2003 said:


> Well at least this gives Abfabmag some more time to post in this forum


I've got my Series 3 now, so I'm extremely happy.

Now I just need to figure out how and when to exit DirecTV. Wait for FiOS TV (1Q07)? Move to evil Comcast in the intirim, and get double the HD?

I'll probably do the latter, but need to figure out the MRV situation.


----------



## thebarge

Mark Lopez said:


> If it doesn't work, it doesn't work, plausible explanation or not.


Did we both read the same possible explanation? The 6.3 upgrade resets the "Channels You Receive" so it's possible that the receiver was attempting to record programs on channels that the user didn't actually receive. So, assuming that actually is the problem, it works just fine. If you aren't authorized to watch the program, you can't record it. I've seen no response from the original poster to confirm or deny this. But the fact is, if this was a 6.3 problem, we'd be seeing thread after thread about 0:00 length recorded programs, and I'm just not seeing that.


----------



## willardcpa

AbMagFab said:


> ....I'll probably do the latter, but need to figure out the MRV situation.


What you need is a buddy to help you hack it, uh, how about Earl???


----------



## kbohip

kturcotte said:


> I agree, but the idiots should have tested this before they started sending it out. What is it, still in Beta, or even Alpha? lol


But they only had like a year plus to test this software update!  This sucks! I want my 6.3! I want it bad enough that I'll pay Directv or Tivo or whoever the Hell is controlling this upgrade $20 for an image. I don't care about the 72.5 problem one bit.


----------



## A.C.

Mark Lopez said:


> Funny how anything any other DVR does wrong instantly makes it a POS and not worth keeping/buying. But when a Tivo does not even do it's basic function (i.e. record) the Tivo lemmings (aka the Tivo Army) say 'Oh that's ok, nothing to be upset about'.


In response... What alternative do we have? Show me another DVR that is as functional, but ALSO wraps in up in such a nice package. I've heard the same story for years now, "Wait until someone figures it out and comes up with a better GUI, then TiVo will be dead!". Well years go by, and still TiVo is on top. Sure it has it's problems. No software is perfect. But as the DVR market goes, there's NOTHING better out there (esp if you require D* as a provider). So are you zealots? Sure. Do we call any Tivo malfunction 'acceptable'? Maybe. But until there's something better, you play the hand that you're dealt. Unless of course you wanna start your own DVR company and make a better TiVo....errr I mean DVR.


----------



## A.C.

thebarge said:


> Did we both read the same possible explanation? The 6.3 upgrade resets the "Channels You Receive" so it's possible that the receiver was attempting to record programs on channels that the user didn't actually receive. So, assuming that actually is the problem, it works just fine. If you aren't authorized to watch the program, you can't record it. I've seen no response from the original poster to confirm or deny this. But the fact is, if this was a 6.3 problem, we'd be seeing thread after thread about 0:00 length recorded programs, and I'm just not seeing that.


Does it reset channels you receive or just favorite channels??? I think it's just favorites.


----------



## Scott D

Isn't this 72.5 problem an isolated area problem? If so, what about the rest of us who don't need it?


----------



## BOBCAT

Thanks ryan94z, 
Thought that Earl might have missed my 1st post about that as he is always very fast to respond to questions. 
Will just "kick Back" and wait for the 6.3 to install. 
Al


----------



## kbohip

You know, I'm sorry, but this delay is just damn pathetic! I mean, this software upgrade has been in the works for what? A year? 18 months? It's just a DVR software upgrade! Now it gets delayed for something so simple? If Directv were smart they'd have this thing called a beta tester program where real life users could test a new software upgrade out for them, thereby avoiding problems like the very one they have now. 

They could ask people on this forum if they wanted to be in the beta test program, knowing full well the risks invloved with it. Believe me, if people on this forum couldn't find any bugs or problems...NO ONE CAN!


----------



## headcase

A.C. said:


> In response... What alternative do we have? Show me another DVR that is as functional, but ALSO wraps in up in such a nice package. I've heard the same story for years now, "Wait until someone figures it out and comes up with a better GUI, then TiVo will be dead!". Well years go by, and still TiVo is on top. Sure it has it's problems. No software is perfect. But as the DVR market goes, there's NOTHING better out there (esp if you require D* as a provider). So are you zealots? Sure. Do we call any Tivo malfunction 'acceptable'? Maybe. But until there's something better, you play the hand that you're dealt. Unless of course you wanna start your own DVR company and make a better TiVo....errr I mean DVR.


A superior DVR interface to TiVo can, and has been, done. But unfortunately. it no longer is being developed = UltimateTV. I still have that box for my SD content from DirecTV, and it is certainly easier to manage (think less clicks on the remote) for accomplishing something.

Granted, it doesn't have wishlists, and I don't want this to become another "TiVo vs. UltimateTV" debate, but my point is that there have been superior alternatives to the TiVo GUI, and there certainly will be again. It's not a question of "if", but rather "when".


----------



## A.C.

headcase said:


> A superior DVR interface to TiVo can, and has been, done. But unfortunately. it no longer is being developed = UltimateTV. I still have that box for my SD content from DirecTV, and it is certainly easier to manage (think less clicks on the remote) for accomplishing something.
> 
> Granted, it doesn't have wishlists, and I don't want this to become another "TiVo vs. UltimateTV" debate, but my point is that there have been superior alternatives to the TiVo GUI, and there certainly will be again. It's not a question of "if", but rather "when".


In a free market system, demand dictates everything. If there's high demand for something then it's produced and sold in mass quantities for a long period of time. TiVo fits that description. Ultimate TV does not. That is way TiVo is still around and Ultimate TV is not. UTV was a fad for people who didn't like to use a computer but wanted to be online. I've used both, and I must say there is no comparison.....I think you know which way I went.



> It's not a question of "if", but rather "when".


Again....been hearing that for years. I'm all for a better system (it's the way of the world), but until that happens, TiVo is King. PERIOD. Ohh by the way, have you had a chance to play around with the DirecTV DVR??? They've had TiVos in their systems now for years (basically free R&D) and that's the best they could come up with. I think what you'll find out is that it's hard to DRASTICALLY, and that's the key word, improve on TiVo.


----------



## dswallow

headcase said:


> A superior DVR interface to TiVo can, and has been, done. But unfortunately. it no longer is being developed = UltimateTV. I still have that box for my SD content from DirecTV, and it is certainly easier to manage (think less clicks on the remote) for accomplishing something.
> 
> Granted, it doesn't have wishlists, and I don't want this to become another "TiVo vs. UltimateTV" debate, but my point is that there have been superior alternatives to the TiVo GUI, and there certainly will be again. It's not a question of "if", but rather "when".


"Superior alternative" is a matter of personal opinion; and on this matter you and I don't share the same one.


----------



## rminsk

A.C. said:


> Does it reset channels you receive or just favorite channels??? I think it's just favorites.


It resets both.

*Will any of my DVR settings be changed as a result of the upgrade?*
Yes, some of your settings or preferences will be changed back to the factory default settings as a result of the upgrade. These include: "Favorite Channels," "Channels You Receive," "Spending Limits," "Clear Channel Banner Quickly" and "Dolby Digital" recording and output.


----------



## chris_h

kbohip said:


> If Directv were smart they'd have this thing called a beta tester program where real life users could test a new software upgrade out for them, thereby avoiding problems like the very one they have now.


What makes you think that this software did not go thru a beta? My guess is that it did go thru a beta but that beta missed some of the issues we are seeing.


----------



## kbohip

I'm sure it did go through an in-house beta, meaning that only the Directv or Tivo developers tested it. It would be like Microsoft releasing Vista to the public without ever having a public beta tester program. I'm serious when I say the very best beta testers in the world for Tivo are right here on this forum. Where else can you find so many people so knowledgeable and enthusiastic about Tivo and willing to make the software better and more stable?


----------



## ShiningBengal

headcase said:


> A superior DVR interface to TiVo can, and has been, done. But unfortunately. it no longer is being developed = UltimateTV. I still have that box for my SD content from DirecTV, and it is certainly easier to manage (think less clicks on the remote) for accomplishing something.
> 
> Granted, it doesn't have wishlists, and I don't want this to become another "TiVo vs. UltimateTV" debate, but my point is that there have been superior alternatives to the TiVo GUI, and there certainly will be again. It's not a question of "if", but rather "when".


Which begs the question of why Ultimate TV "ultimately" failed in the marketplace. After all, it had one of the richest corporations in the world backing it.

It was released with many bugs, that's why. They "ultimately" fixed many, maybe most of them, but the damage had been done. They raced to market with the dual tuners functional, while the DirecTiVos still had only one functional tuner. When TiVo was in charge of SW development, they waited until the software had been thoroughly tested before releasing. And they got it right the first time. I know, I was one of the beta testers.

Now we have DirecTV in charge....


----------



## convbcuda

Please Wait....

Please Wait....

Please Wait....


----------



## cheer

ShiningBengal said:


> Now we have DirecTV in charge....


Well...yeah, except Tivo does the development, not DirecTV. And let us not forget the clamoring that was happening for this release -- or the fact that, in this very thread, most folks think the rollout should continue despite the bugs.


----------



## Mark Lopez

A.C. said:


> But as the DVR market goes, there's NOTHING better out there,,,,


Didn't you forget an 'IMO' in front of that?

I (and I know plenty of others) don't care about Showcases, Wishlists, Suggestions, Tivo To Go, etc. Some of us have a life beyond sitting in front of the TV all day and only want/need to record series and a movie here and there. So give me a DVR that will do that *reliably* and that's all that really matters.

I also find it amusing that many of the zealots will make the claim that nothing is better even though they have never actually touched another DVR. <shrug>


----------



## ShiningBengal

cheer said:


> Well...yeah, except Tivo does the development, not DirecTV. And let us not forget the clamoring that was happening for this release -- or the fact that, in this very thread, most folks think the rollout should continue despite the bugs.


TiVo is not in charge of beta testing--DirecTV is. That's why there hasn't been any! Most folks will scream loudly if any bugs are found. They will change their minds once they have the buggy software.

I'd rather not deal with audio dropouts in exchange for a faster interface.


----------



## cheer

Mark Lopez said:


> However, there are Tivo zealots here who will will call any Tivo malfunction 'acceptable' but yet will thrash any other DVR every chance they get.





Mark Lopez said:


> I also find it amusing that many of the zealots will make the claim that nothing is better even though they have never actually touched another DVR. <shrug>


Boys and girls, these are examples of a logical fallacy called a "Straw Man." It involves creating an argument against a point that the other person never made (in the first example, the OP neither claimed that all Tivo malfunctions were acceptable nor took a swipe at any other DVR) or distorting another's argument to make it easier to refute (in the second the OP gave no information as to whether or not he or she has seen another DVR)

The Straw Man is often identifiable by phrases like, "People who say that are usually the same people who say..." and other such constructs.

Another example might be, "I find it interesting how people who utterly hate Tivo find any defense of it to be zealotry."


----------



## cheer

ShiningBengal said:


> TiVo is not in charge of beta testing--DirecTV is. That's why there hasn't been any! Most folks will scream loudly if any bugs are found. They will change their minds once they have the buggy software.
> 
> I'd rather not deal with audio dropouts in exchange for a faster interface.


I'm not disagreeing -- I'm not liking the dropouts, nor the TWP/SP issue. Just pointing out that Tivo isn't totally off the hook, here.


----------



## JoeSchueller

Wow... take a day off and get a big (unpleasant) surprise. Guess I can stop forcing all those calls now. 

This is beyond pathetic. 6.3 was first shown at CES (or some other trade show) so long ago I had forgotten about it. Now that it was beginning to pop up again, I resumed my TiVo lemming ways and abandoned dreams of a fast performing HR20 in favor of my beloved old TiVo. "I won't smash my HR10 against the wall just because I'm tired of seeing 'Please Wait...'" I told myself, "I don't need that extra time in my life back I spend waiting for the guide to re-draw just yet, I can wait until 10/4 to get 6.3 and be happy again. In fact, I know 6.3 and its lovely folders are coming, so I'll set up a bunch more season passes for kids shows and the new premiers. It is a shame 6.3 isn't here yet to make it faster, but it will in the near future." Lies, lies, lies. 

Count me among those willing to take 6.3 as is. I've been a D*/TiVo pseudo-beta tester for this long, what's a few more weeks (months)!?!? 

It is sad to see yet another TCF/DBSTalk thread break down in to "my interface is better than yours." Cheers to Mark for calling a spade a spade, and cheers to Doug for pointing out that interface and feature set preferences are strictly a matter of personal, subjective opinion. 

Now if someone would be so kind as to share a 6.3 image, I'm about to abandon the likes of officially D* supported HR10 users and enter the underground!


----------



## Krookut

I've been forcing a daily call eager to get 6.3, but not anymore, would rather wait until the bugs are fixed, audio dropouts are unacceptable.


----------



## tiggermanh

When mine upgraded the other day, everything went flawlessly and thus far, the tivo has not locked up. It is very responsive and the folders rock.


----------



## pdawg17

tiggermanh said:


> When mine upgraded the other day, everything went flawlessly and thus far, the tivo has not locked up. It is very responsive and the fodlers rock.


And no problems with DD audio dropouts?


----------



## TimGoodwin

Krookut said:


> I've been forcing a daily call eager to get 6.3, but not anymore, would rather wait until the bugs are fixed, audio dropouts are unacceptable.


No problems with the one that got the upgrade. I guess I'm lucky?


----------



## nc88keyz

i changed the debug line in the rc.sysinit and commented out the route lines in the author file. 

forced two calles to tivo over ethernet. 

Both boxes are zippered up nicely. 

Both boxes downloaded the slices yesterday. 

I guess it isnt exactly halted unless this is a force method to download the slices. 

If perhaps the authorization to install has been halted than i stand corrected,

For some reason I think the call home is hard to ignore that it is triggering something to download the slices. Seems like less than cooincidence. 

Who knows though. 


Im gonna have to reserch more to figure out how to install the slices from this point. 


Wilmingotn, NC 284xx


----------



## bbodin

mdegner said:


> You've got a typo, the command is case-sensitive-
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh


oops! Thanks, my slice is there  Probably wouldn't have realized it for several more weeks if you wouldn't have pointed it out...thanks again!


----------



## tiggermanh

pdawg17 said:


> And no problems with DD audio dropouts?


Nope, I run fiber from my Tivo to my Sony receiver. Has worked flawlessly thus far.

Watched NCIS, the Class in HD with DD and then some regular SD shows (Dog the bounty hunter, as well as the Family Speaks : Dog show lastnight.)

THe night before I watched about 4 hours of shows, some recorded before 6.3 and some recorded after my 6.3 update, and thus far all has been well.


----------



## String

I dont understand why they couldn't allow the rollout for those that do not use the flex sats. They have to know who that is.


----------



## chris_h

cheer said:


> I'm not disagreeing -- I'm not liking the dropouts, nor the TWP/SP issue. Just pointing out that Tivo isn't totally off the hook, here.


Cheer,

I am very familiar with the audio dropouts issue from personal experience. Would you please explain (or provide a pointer to a thread) the TWP/SP issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ebonovic

String said:


> I dont understand why they couldn't allow the rollout for those that do not use the flex sats. They have to know who that is.


Because they are then pushing a software version out with a known issue.
What if you need flex sats next week for some reason (I know extreme example)..

Only to then push out a fixed version later on.... thus "risking" your system again with another software update.

It sucks to have to wait a few more weeks... but heck... we have waited nearly two years since 6.1 on the R10... what is a few more weeks.


----------



## chris_h

kbohip said:


> I'm sure it did go through an in-house beta, meaning that only the Directv or Tivo developers tested it. It would be like Microsoft releasing Vista to the public without ever having a public beta tester program. I'm serious when I say the very best beta testers in the world for Tivo are right here on this forum. Where else can you find so many people so knowledgeable and enthusiastic about Tivo and willing to make the software better and more stable?


I agree that users here make great beta testers. I stongly suspect that some users here did beta test the 6.3 software. They just are not able to say so due to NDA. Of course, I can't prove it. I don't think you can prove that the beta was limited to in-house either.

I for one have signed up on the tivo beta tester volunteer page (a very long time ago). Probably many other users here have done so also, have you? I am guessing that you have. But for whatever reason, I was not selected. Those who were selected can't say so!


----------



## dvr_guy

ebonovic said:


> Because they are then pushing a software version out with a known issue.
> What if you need flex sats next week for some reason (I know extreme example)..
> 
> Only to then push out a fixed version later on.... thus "risking" your system again with another software update.
> 
> It sucks to have to wait a few more weeks... but heck... we have waited nearly two years since 6.1 on the R10... what is a few more weeks.


So the people who have already downloaded 6.3 will have to download an updated version?


----------



## ebonovic

dvr_guy said:


> So the people who have already downloaded 6.3 will have to download an updated version?


Ultimately.... yes


----------



## Indiana627

ebonovic said:


> It sucks to have to wait a few more weeks...


  I just got my HR10 and already can't stand the sloooooowness of it. And the wife has let me know her unhappiness too. Let's hope it's days not weeks.


----------



## chevyman601

A.C. said:


> In a free market system, demand dictates everything. If there's high demand for something then it's produced and sold in mass quantities for a long period of time. TiVo fits that description. Ultimate TV does not. That is way TiVo is still around and Ultimate TV is not. UTV was a fad for people who didn't like to use a computer but wanted to be online. I've used both, and I must say there is no comparison.....I think you know which way I went.


UTV wasn't a fad it was killed by Microsoft.

Tivo is crap, just the other day i was 10 minutes into a program and decided to record it pressed the record button everthing went as normal, switched to the other tuner to watch a program, later on i went to play the program i recorded and it wasn't there, looked in the recording history and it said,

"Not Recorded, This program was not recorded because the power was lost or the recorder was unplugged."

Gee how could that happen when i was watching a show on the other tuner, and this has happened more than once.

At least on my UTV when i tell it to record it does! everytime.


----------



## drew2k

chevyman601 said:


> UTV wasn't a fad it was killed by Microsoft.
> 
> Tivo is crap, just the other day i was 10 minutes into a program and decided to record it pressed the record button everthing went as normal, switched to the other tuner to watch a program, later on i went to play the program i recorded and it wasn't there, looked in the recording history and it said,
> 
> "Not Recorded, This program was not recorded because the power was lost or the recorder was unplugged."
> 
> Gee how could that happen when i was watching a show on the other tuner, and this has happened more than once.


Has this happened to you several times that you can see a trend? It may be you have a defective unit. What model TiVo is it? Have you called tech support? I've never encountered the error message you've described unless the power has actually gone out.



> At least on my UTV when i tell it to record it does! everytime.


That's how my TiVo works. It does record what I tell it to, when I tell it to. Every time.


----------



## temp357

someone image 6.3 already and save us another year of this babbling.


----------



## Paperboy2003

ebonovic said:


> It sucks to have to wait a few more weeks... but heck... we have waited nearly two years since 6.1 on the R10... what is a few more weeks.


I agree Earl, but what happens when weeks turn into months. I'm not saying it's going to happen that way, but with everything else, nothing would surprise me.


----------



## dan_the_man

I received the 6.3 update on Monday. I have only had one annoying problem which I havent heard anyone else mention (admittedly I havent read all the posts on this thread). 

I can easily crash my HR10 now if I surf through the ATSC and Sat channels. In the Bay Area, usually by the time I get to 43.3, Ill get a gray screen and channel change stops working (usually I can get to the menu, but the blue smoke background is just gray  meaning Im hosed). It happened three times in a row as I was tuning to every channel and writing down which ones I wanted to take out of my Channels You Receive list. Along the way I pass one ATSC channel that is too weak during the day - it seems to crash soon after trying to tune to the weak station. Also, I noticed it always briefly pops up the blue message bar that's trying to tune to the channel on every OTA station (even the ones on the same frequency like 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, etc) - didn't use to see this.

Ive had my HR10 for a year, and believe it or not, its never crashed on me. Now its crashed 3 times within 30 minutes trying to do the same thing. I called D* and reported it  they were clueless even that 6.3 had rolled out.

The good news: the folders are great, the guide is faster, I havent had any DD audio issues in about 10 hours of use between me and my wife, and I usually dont surf channels so I can generally avoid this crash.

Cheers.

-dan


----------



## chevyman601

drew2k said:


> Has this happened to you several times that you can see a trend? It may be you have a defective unit. What model TiVo is it? Have you called tech support? I've never encountered the error message you've described unless the power has actually gone out.


I have the (3)HR10-250 so i just keep double recording the same programs on my UTY as a backup, and power wasn't an issue if i'm watching another program on the other tuner. another problem on one of them is i can add channel 95 & 101 to my fav list then in a day or so its gone, i've added these 2 channels now over 10 times and they only stay for a day or so.


----------



## pkscout

Paperboy2003 said:


> I agree Earl, but what happens when weeks turn into months. I'm not saying it's going to happen that way, but with everything else, nothing would surprise me.


The good news is that they have a faulty piece of software in the field affecting people's ability to get certain channels. I don't think they can leave those folks in the cold right now, so I'd be surprised if it goes many more *days* before the start the new roll out (to the folks who already got the bad one first).

Either that or they're going to have some folks really, really mad at them. OK, *more* folks really, really mad at them.


----------



## JoeSchueller

Paperboy2003 said:


> I agree Earl, but what happens when weeks turn into months. I'm not saying it's going to happen that way, but with everything else, nothing would surprise me.


Actually, I disagree w/ Earl. We've waited this long. I know there's no way in hell this would ever happen, but if D* let me put my IRD/SVC/whatever number into a website and made me click "I'm doing this at my own risk... yaddada..." I'd do it in a heartbeat. They did sit on this well over a year, didn't get it right enough to get it all the way out, and now it wouldn't suprise me one little bit if they either killed it dead or took 6 months to get restarted.

Sorry for the rant, but I have no confidence this roll-out will restart any time soon.

Earl, thanks for taking the time to do all of this for us crazies. Not a personal attack, just a difference of opinion.

EDIT: I'd be less suprised by D* rolling 72.5 people BACK to 3.x than see a new version of 6.3 in the next several days.


----------



## willardcpa

ebonovic said:


> ....what is a few more weeks.


Well, speaking from experience coming from you I'd say its few more months.


----------



## Lee L

Indiana627 said:


> I just got my HR10 and already can't stand the sloooooowness of it. And the wife has let me know her unhappiness too. Let's hope it's days not weeks.


Try using the one HR10-250 with the old SW right after using one with the new. It sucks!


----------



## pkscout

JoeSchueller said:


> I'd be less suprised by D* rolling 72.5 people BACK to 3.x than see a new version of 6.3 in the next several days.


OK, that's a possibility I hadn't thought of. I wonder if it's even possible though. The upgrade includes a new database structure. Unless someone has a rollback script ready, it could be very risky to go back to 3.x, and it might be faster to fix the 72.5 problem then write a rollback script.

Unless, that is, they blow away all your season passes, wishlists, and maybe even current recordings. I don't think even DirecTV is that stupid... We'll I hope they aren't anyway.


----------



## tomr

pkscout said:


> The good news is that they have a faulty piece of software in the field affecting people's ability to get certain channels. I don't think they can leave those folks in the cold right now, so I'd be surprised if it goes many more *days* before the start the new roll out (to the folks who already got the bad one first).
> 
> Either that or they're going to have some folks really, really mad at them. OK, *more* folks really, really mad at them.


Yeah but, They could just as easily roll back to "f" and forget the update.

oops, too late with this comment!


----------



## kroddy

ebonovic said:


> Because they are then pushing a software version out with a known issue.
> What if you need flex sats next week for some reason (I know extreme example)..
> 
> ...


Not _that_ extreme: after what I've just paid to sign up for it I'll be really mad if i can't get the 72.5 bird in November when the England V Australia cricket series starts.


----------



## no-blue-screen

temp357 said:


> someone image 6.3 already and save us another year of this babbling.


I second this motion to create an image of the 6.3 software. Please, I want to update mine and I don't have those sats so I don't need to worry about the "issue"


----------



## rminsk

JoeSchueller said:


> EDIT: I'd be less suprised by D* rolling 72.5 people BACK to 3.x than see a new version of 6.3 in the next several days.


One of the big changes of 6.x is how the database is indexed. It would be very hard for them to roll back to 3.x without completely loosing all the data in the database.


----------



## milliepuppy

kroddy said:


> Not _that_ extreme: after what I've just paid to sign up for it I'll be really mad if i can't get the 72.5 bird in November when the England V Australia cricket series starts.


You wont have to .. it'll be on 101 like it was last year !!!!


----------



## pkscout

rminsk said:


> One of the big changes of 6.x is how the database is indexed. It would be very hard for them to roll back to 3.x without completely loosing all the data in the database.


What a great observation. I'm surprised nobody else pointed that out yet. Oh wait...


----------



## LlamaLarry

cheer said:


> I'm not disagreeing -- I'm not liking the dropouts, nor the TWP/SP issue. Just pointing out that Tivo isn't totally off the hook, here.


So you guys narrow it down to TWP management on your SPs? Heck, since speed was one of the big things for 6.3 I have been using GUI SP management as a way to show my wife that we have something new. 

Are you guys thinking that is is the reorganization or are add/deletes also suspect?


----------



## kroddy

milliepuppy said:


> You wont have to .. it'll be on 101 like it was last year !!!!


really?

CSR said it would be on the "international" sat and told me I would need another dish installed...


----------



## DennisMileHi

dan_the_man said:


> I received the 6.3 update on Monday. I have only had one annoying problem which I havent heard anyone else mention (admittedly I havent read all the posts on this thread).
> 
> I can easily crash my HR10 now if I surf through the ATSC and Sat channels. In the Bay Area, usually by the time I get to 43.3, Ill get a gray screen and channel change stops working (usually I can get to the menu, but the blue smoke background is just gray  meaning Im hosed). It happened three times in a row as I was tuning to every channel and writing down which ones I wanted to take out of my Channels You Receive list. Along the way I pass one ATSC channel that is too weak during the day - it seems to crash soon after trying to tune to the weak station. Also, I noticed it always briefly pops up the blue message bar that's trying to tune to the channel on every OTA station (even the ones on the same frequency like 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, etc) - didn't use to see this.
> 
> Ive had my HR10 for a year, and believe it or not, its never crashed on me. Now its crashed 3 times within 30 minutes trying to do the same thing. I called D* and reported it  they were clueless even that 6.3 had rolled out.
> 
> The good news: the folders are great, the guide is faster, I havent had any DD audio issues in about 10 hours of use between me and my wife, and I usually dont surf channels so I can generally avoid this crash.


I have reported the same thing in this thread, but I have not called D*. Crashed twice while quickly surfing through OTA channels. So, now I am careful while changing channels quickly. The 6.3 speed is worth it.


----------



## WynsWrld98

WynsWrld98 said:


> I've had my HR10-250 for about two years, since the
> v6.3 upgrade I've had two empty recorded programs, never seen this prior
> to the v6.3 upgrade. You open the item in the Now Playing List by
> hitting play, it shows 0:00 and asks if you want to delete it. It has
> happened twice since my unit was upgraded to v6.3 on the weekend. The
> folders and speed are great but two empty recorded programs is totally
> unacceptable. Does DirecTV not believe in testers? or WE'RE the
> testers?!? They're pushing me to Comcast with this garbage...


 I think I might know what the problem is here. After the 6.3 upgrade 
the channels you receive goes back to the default (which is every 
channel is selected). Tivo suggestions is trying to record a show or movie on 
a channel you actually do not receive, that is why when you try to 
start that program it shows up as nothing. This has happened to me before I 
figured out that I did not receive that channel.

--------------------------------------------------------

I do receive both channels that this problem happened on, I can tune the channels just fine. The first time this happened I figured it was that a program was trying to start to record while the firmware update was going on but I checked the time and it was hours later. As I said I've NEVER seen this behavior the two years I've had the HR10-250 until the v6.3 firmware upgrade was installed. Called it into DirecTV. I also rebooted the unit to see if that has any affect on the problem and will monitor it. If it continues I'll probably be on my way to Comcast and a Series 3 Tivo.


----------



## no-blue-screen

I wonder if PTVupgrade is still going to release an IC for the 6.3 software or if that will now be delayed too. I am going to email them and will report back what I find out.


----------



## thebarge

WynsWrld98 said:


> I do receive both channels that this problem happened on, I can tune the channels just fine. The first time this happened I figured it was that a program was trying to start to record while the firmware update was going on but I checked the time and it was hours later. As I said I've NEVER seen this behavior the two years I've had the HR10-250 until the v6.3 firmware upgrade was installed. Called it into DirecTV. I also rebooted the unit to see if that has any affect on the problem and will monitor it. If it continues I'll probably be on my way to Comcast and a Series 3 Tivo.


Thanks for the update. Since it doesn't appear to be a problem with recording channels you don't receive as previously thought, I'm not happy at all. The one thing I expect any DVR to do is record the programs I tell it to record. If it can't do that reliably (and by that I mean pretty much 99%) then it's completely worthless.

I've had Tivos for 7 years, and I've never had any recording problems. The only time there's a screw up and a program doesn't get recorded, it's usually my own fault for accidentally doing something stupid. If I get a 6.3 update and go to watch an episode of Lost or something and it says 0:00 D* will not like the call they'll be getting from me.


----------



## ShiningBengal

chevyman601 said:


> I have the (3)HR10-250 so i just keep double recording the same programs on my UTY as a backup, and power wasn't an issue if i'm watching another program on the other tuner. another problem on one of them is i can add channel 95 & 101 to my fav list then in a day or so its gone, i've added these 2 channels now over 10 times and they only stay for a day or so.


You have ELEVEN DVR's???? 

You need a life! Do you have a DVR in each bathroom? How on earth can you possibly need (or even want) that many TV receivers, let alone DVR's?


----------



## Adam1115

no-blue-screen said:


> I wonder if PTVupgrade is still going to release an IC for the 6.3 software or if that will now be delayed too. I am going to email them and will report back what I find out.


I did, they said they don't release that information to the public...


----------



## MisterEd

IF they were I would think they would wait for a "FINAL" release (and I have no knowledge if they are or aren't).


no-blue-screen said:


> I wonder if PTVupgrade is still going to release an IC for the 6.3 software or if that will now be delayed too. I am going to email them and will report back what I find out.


----------



## temp357

no-blue-screen said:


> I wonder if PTVupgrade is still going to release an IC for the 6.3 software or if that will now be delayed too. I am going to email them and will report back what I find out.


Already did. No Answer.


----------



## no-blue-screen

Yup, they responded to me and basically stated that they don't talk about future products. So no word on this until they actually release it. This just stinks...I have been wanting 6.3 so bad and now it looks like we are all going to have to play the waiting game again....at least those of us who didn't get 6.3 yet


----------



## tivoupgrade

I don't think it would be responsible to release kits or services based upon a software release that DirecTV has chosen to not distribute for their own specific reasons. It also wouldn't be responsible to publicly disclose any private and future plans - we've all seen what happens around here when expectations don't get met - there is simply NO upside in trying to predict a future over which we have no control...

... its a waiting game for all of us!


----------



## kbohip

pkscout said:


> Either that or they're going to have some folks really, really mad at them. OK, *more* folks really, really mad at them.


I'm sharpening my pitchforks and readying the torches already. Anybody want to meet me at Directv headquarters the day they announce they won't be releasing 6.3 after all?


----------



## ronkuba

Waited and waited for 6.3 untill Tuesday I decided to let the TiVo phone home (I have a zippers HDTiVo). The next morning it was there and all is well. I convinced the wife to buy a Plasma for the bedroom and Wednesday we bought it an hook it up in the afternoon and also hook up a brand new HDTiVo that I got for free a couple of months ago. Let it phone home and checked Tivoweb mfs this morning and it was there. So they are still sending the slices out just not letting it install. I used the Slicer to install both. So please if anyone who has a zippered TiVo let it phone home and I believe you will have the 6.3 slices on your TiVo in the morning. Just need the slicer to install.


----------



## Stach

ronkuba said:


> Waited and waited for 6.3 untill Tuesday I decided to let the TiVo phone home (I have a zippers HDTiVo). The next morning it was there and all is well. I convinced the wife to buy a Plasma for the bedroom and Wednesday we bought it an hook it up in the afternoon and also hook up a brand new HDTiVo that I got for free a couple of months ago. Let it phone home and checked Tivoweb mfs this morning and it was there. So they are still sending the slices out just not letting it install. I used the Slicer to install both. So please if anyone who has a zippered TiVo let it phone home and I believe you will have the 6.3 slices on your TiVo in the morning. Just need the slicer to install.


I "Zippered" my HD Tivo last night to see if the slices were there, and they were. After your HD Tivo is Zippered (networked) and you verify that you have the slices, IMHO it is a waste of money to buy the Slicer if all you want is 6.3, as all you have to do is issue the following 3 commands to start the upgrade to 6.3 once you are telnet'd in:

1) mount -o remount,rw / (to permit writing to the Tivo drive)
2) vi /tvbin/installSw.itcl (to add $name) to 1 line
3) /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-3457 (to start the install)

My 2 cents,
Stach


----------



## mulscully

some one dl the slices and store them incase 6.3a ia months..and months away..


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Just need the slicer to install.


No, all you need to do is modify the installSw.itcl file (as posted all over this forum and several others) and run it. You can then run the Zipper program to install the killhdinitrd'd kernel, reinstall the /busybox and /hacks directories, install the backported USB drivers, and set up the rc.sysinit.author file. Go ahead and enter your IP info when prompted, even though it won't get used. Once the Zipper program has finished you need to do a couple of things to get networking up and running while the HDTivo drive is still in your PC:

1. Modify iptables file and make it executable
2. Copy netconfig.tcl to the active partition
3. Edit rc.sysinit.author with the following changes:
a. insmod the usbnet.o driver
b. add a call to netconfig.tcl with the proper IP info
c. comment out any ifconfig info, if present
d. comment out any insmod statements for other USB drivers, if present
4. Reinstall drive in HDTivo and boot it up
5. Reboot for networking changes to take effect (it will do this on its own if the Zipper reboot flags are still in the rc.sysinit.author file)
6. Connect via telnet or serial
a. make read/write
b. install tivoapp patches for 30-sec skip, nocso, and backdoors
c. make read-only
d. reboot

The HDTivo will now be up and running with full networking, telnet, and FTP. You can then install any additional hacks or scripts at your leisure. You may want to go back and edit the rc.sysinit.author file to remove the netconfig.tcl info since it won't ever be needed again. You can also remove the reboot flags for Zipper.

If you want to be able to update to the next version of 6.3 when it becomes available then comment out the fakecall line in rc.sysinit.author as well as the route statements that prevent the HDTivo from dialing out through the network. You will also need to remove the upgradesoftware=false statement in the bootpage.


----------



## ronkuba

Yes, but if you don't want to take the drives out again and risk screwing something up you buy the slicer. The slicer is a great buy and if you can't afford it that would be option two. Just trying to help out. Maybe next time I won't.


----------



## bbodin

Stach said:


> I "Zippered" my HD Tivo last night to see if the slices were there, and they were. After your HD Tivo is Zippered (networked) and you verify that you have the slices, IMHO it is a waste of money to buy the Slicer if all you want is 6.3, as all you have to do is issue the following 3 commands to start the upgrade to 6.3 once you are telnet'd in:
> 
> 1) mount -o remount,rw / (to permit writing to the Tivo drive)
> 2) vi /tvbin/installSw.itcl (to add $name) to 1 line
> 3) /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-3457 (to start the install)
> 
> My 2 cents,
> Stach


couple of questions. 
1) what do you mean by Step 2 (add $name to where??? Can you give a little more detail?)
2) I didn't "zipper" mine, but manually hacked. I've since lost my hacks (my /var/hack directory is gone including FTP) and I also don't have VI. I do have telnet access and can see the slices. Is there a way, other than using VI, to edit the installSw.itcl to do the changes you describe? Like I mention, I don't have FTP so can't just copy the file, edit it, and copy it back. Suggestions?


----------



## no-blue-screen

tivoupgrade said:


> I don't think it would be responsible to release kits or services based upon a software release that DirecTV has chosen to not distribute for their own specific reasons. It also wouldn't be responsible to publicly disclose any private and future plans - we've all seen what happens around here when expectations don't get met - there is simply NO upside in trying to predict a future over which we have no control...
> 
> ... its a waiting game for all of us!


I agree...I didn't mean that it stinks that ptvupgrade doesn't release it...I meant it stinks that D* is making us wait again....sorry if it seemed like I was directing my frustration toward ptvupgrade.


----------



## JoeSchueller

What do you mean expectations not being met? Are you kidding?!? Everyone here is very understanding, patient, and slow to frustrate. I have no idea what you're talking about. Go ahead, make claims & promises. Everyone around here is so forgiving, there's certainly not a downside.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Sorry NBS - I didn't infer that your frustration was directed at us; no worries; there were a few people inquiring (both publicly and privately) just wanted to make it clear on our position and why. Hang in there!


----------



## kkluba

Any porgress update? Any word on 6.3a?


----------



## Krookut

no-blue-screen said:


> Yup, they responded to me and basically stated that they don't talk about future products. So no word on this until they actually release it. This just stinks...I have been wanting 6.3 so bad and now it looks like we are all going to have to play the waiting game again....at least those of us who didn't get 6.3 yet


Look on the bright side, you won't have DD audio dropouts


----------



## Adam1115

Krookut said:


> Look on the bright side, you won't have DD audio dropouts


I don't have any DD audio dropouts with 6.3...


----------



## 94SupraTT

Sweeet. Looks like 6.3 is just waiting to be installed on my box.

Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 261221 09/14/06 07:49 768
ACTIVE tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700

HDTivo-bash#


----------



## jjn

6.3a came down last night  


Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 09/20/06 09:22 676 
6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 274126 09/20/06 09:22 796 
6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 289744 09/23/06 02:37 772 
ACTIVE tyDb 274126 09/20/06 09:22 796


----------



## bartcatz

jjn said:


> 6.3a came down last night
> 
> Directory listing of /SwSystem
> Name Type Id Date Time Size
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 09/20/06 09:22 676
> 6.3-01-2-357 tyDb 274126 09/20/06 09:22 796
> 6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 289744 09/23/06 02:37 772
> ACTIVE tyDb 274126 09/20/06 09:22 796


awesome


----------



## altan

What? 6.3a is on a hard drive and everyone isn't posting a million posts?

Anybody get 6.3a installed yet?

... Altan


----------



## alwayscool

Can anyone tell me how to check if I have 6.3 installed?
My system information says: Software Version 3.1.5f-01-2-357
I haven't modified my TIVO yet, but have the TwinBreeze bracket, 400gb drive, and software to do it.

For the last two days my TIVO is VERY SLOW and takes 5-10 minutes to respond to a command. I tried to delete alot of recordings, but it's still VERY SLOW. HELP!!! The D** logos on the top when in list mode seem to be freezing up. Too bad there is not a defragging utility for TIVO. Any help would be appreciated. I called Dave and they told me to format my drive, but I want to keep some of my recorded shows. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiker

alwayscool said:


> Can anyone tell me how to check if I have 6.3 installed?
> My system information says: Software Version 3.1.5f-01-2-357
> I haven't modified my TIVO yet, but have the TwinBreeze bracket, 400gb drive, and software to do it.
> 
> For the last two days my TIVO is VERY SLOW and takes 5-10 minutes to respond to a command. I tried to delete alot of recordings, but it's still VERY SLOW. HELP!!! The D** logos on the top when in list mode seem to be freezing up. Too bad there is not a defragging utility for TIVO. Any help would be appreciated. I called Dave and they told me to format my drive, but I want to keep some of my recorded shows. Thanks in advance.


To check your HR10 for 6.3 on the hard drive before it is installed your HR10 has to be hacked and get a bash prompt. Is yours?

To speed up, do a Clear Program Data & To Do List from the restart menu. You will keep your recorded programs but lose your Season Passes. It takes a few hours so you might want to start it before a long nap.


----------



## Twister18

I just got my new HR10-250 with 3.1.5 installed on it so I could get my locals but when I made my daily call it said that an update was ready to install at 2 am. The bad thing is I am in the 72-5 area and I wonder if there is a way to see which install it is? 

My installer told me to leave the phone line disconnected but the tech support said to hook it up and the update would occur anyway. BTW she sid that 6.3a was slotted to go out Oct. 4.

oops I didnt see the other post on how to check.


----------



## cheer

6.3a is already out, but I haven't seen a post from anyone stating that it fixes the 72.5 problem yet.


----------



## kbohip

So we're at 6.3a now? It looks like a couple of people have it here already. I wonder if Directv will send it out to the people who already got 6.3 the first time around. What about this "October 4th" rollout date for 6.3a.


----------



## RunnerFL

Even though some already have the 6.3a slices October 4th may still be the first day of phone calls authorizing the install of the slices.

So far the only posts I've read from people with 6.3a are from people who manually installed the slices.


----------



## alwayscool

I just called D* and they told me the 6.3 software was sent down on Sept 12 to some customers and the rest will receive it on Oct 4 at 2 am local time. And the 72.5 bug has been fixed.


----------



## ShiningBengal

alwayscool said:


> I just called D* and they told me the 6.3 software was sent down on Sept 12 to some customers and the rest will receive it on Oct 4 at 2 am local time. And the 72.5 bug has been fixed.


Who specifically told you that? The CSR's know absolutely nada. If they know anything (and maybe not even then) it is AFTER, not BEFORE it happens.

If the bug has been fixed, why would they suspend the rollout?


----------



## Twister18

ShiningBengal said:


> Who specifically told you that? The CSR's know absolutely nada. If they know anything (and maybe not even then) it is AFTER, not BEFORE it happens.
> 
> If the bug has been fixed, why would they suspend the rollout?


I called tech support and a tech named Nicole told me the same thing about October 4th


----------



## RunnerFL

ShiningBengal said:


> If the bug has been fixed, why would they suspend the rollout?


The bug has been reported as fixed in 6.3a which started rolling out last night/this morning.


----------



## gregftlaud

i was also told around 5 days ago the vast majority of people would get the upgrade on oct 4


----------



## easy-e

gregftlaud said:


> i was also told around 5 days ago the vast majority of people would get the upgrade on oct 4


On my birthday? Guess that'll be a good birthday gift. Hopefully we get it before then, though!

The delay did help though, I guess. I upgraded my HR10 with a 200 gb hard drive last night. So now I can enjoy 57 hours of recorded HD instead of the out-of-the-box 30. Can't wait for the faster menus!


----------



## Phil T

I am supposed to get a HR20 on October 3rd. I am planning to replace a HDVR2 with my HR10-250 on my main family room (non HD) TV. Problem is the family will have a fit without the speed and folders. 

I hope I can fight them off for one day or I will be sleeping in the basement!!


----------



## raddison1971

I just checked and I have 6.3a


----------



## RunnerFL

raddison1971 said:


> I just checked and I have 6.3a


And the upgrade was performed automatically or you manually upgraded?


----------



## raddison1971

RunnerFL said:


> And the upgrade was performed automatically or you manually upgraded?


I just telnet'd into my Tivo and saw that the upgrade 6.3a was downloaded. I will try forcing the call in a few seconds. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Todd

Anyone know if they fixed the DD5.1 dropout problem in 6.3a as well?


----------



## joetoronto

raddison1971 said:


> I just telnet'd into my Tivo and saw that the upgrade 6.3a was downloaded. I will try forcing the call in a few seconds. I will let you know how it goes.


were you plugged into a phone line, raddison?

i'm still not clear as to whether i need to be plugged in to get the download. i know i need to be plugged in to install it.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Anyone know if they fixed the DD5.1 dropout problem in 6.3a as well?


Initial reports I've read indicates that the DD problem has NOT been fixed in this release.

I found that all three of my HDTivos had downloaded the 6.3a update to mfs. I manually initiated the update on two of them as the third one had not been hacked yet. The two hacked units took the update without a hitch and are now at 6.3a. I hacked the third unit and installed the update and now all three are at 6.3a. I have since rehacked all three HDTivos for networking functionality, nocso, and backdoors enabled.


----------



## Adam1115

I have a feeling that we're going to find that most of the people with DD Dropouts have hacked units.. I've had NO dropouts at ALL with 6.3.


----------



## RunnerFL

joetoronto said:


> i'm still not clear as to whether i need to be plugged in to get the download. i know i need to be plugged in to install it.


The download comes via satellite, the call is only to authorize the install.

You do not need to be plugged into the phone line for it to download, only for it to install.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> I have a feeling that we're going to find that most of the people with DD Dropouts have hacked units.


Why would you assume that? I had an unhacked unit that experienced the same dropout problem as my hacked ones. It doesn't occur with every recording as I have had several that played fine. Are you recording via OTA or the sats? The DD issue is only with OTA recordings.


----------



## Adam1115

mr.unnatural said:


> Why would you assume that? I had an unhacked unit that experienced the same dropout problem as my hacked ones. It doesn't occur with every recording as I have had several that played fine. Are you recording via OTA or the sats? The DD issue is only with OTA recordings.


I've ONLY recorded OTA, not dropouts, not even once. I DID occasionally get them in 3.1.5.


----------



## joetoronto

RunnerFL said:


> The download comes via satellite, the call is only to authorize the install.
> 
> You do not need to be plugged into the phone line for it to download, only for it to install.


thanks allot, RunnerFL. :up:


----------



## tarman

Quote:
Originally Posted by RunnerFL
The download comes via satellite, the call is only to authorize the install.

You do not need to be plugged into the phone line for it to download, only for it to install. 



FWIW, there is a group of knowledgeable folks on this forum who say it takes TWO phone calls to update a non-hacked box. 

First one "enables" your box to keep the update on disk (apparently ALL boxes receive the update data, but only "enabled" boxes KEEP it.) If not enabled, your box "flushes" it away.

Second call, AFTER your box has received and kept the update data, allows your box to go to 'Restart Pending".

Next restart (2:00am or Manually initiated) boots the updated code.


----------



## joetoronto

tarman said:


> FWIW, there is a group of knowledgeable folks on this forum who say it takes TWO phone calls to update a non-hacked box.
> 
> First one "enables" your box to keep the update on disk (apparently ALL boxes receive the update data, but only "enabled" boxes KEEP it.) If not enabled, your box "flushes" it away.
> 
> Second call, AFTER your box has received and kept the update data, allows your box to go to 'Restart Pending".
> 
> Next restart (2:00am or Manually initiated) boots the updated code.
> 
> Tom


wow, just when i thought i had an answer. 

thanks, tarman.


----------



## tazzmission

Has anyone had the 6.3 update install on a non hacked HR10-250 since the halt?


----------



## jluzbet

I forced a call last night and saw for the first time downloading X %, then it went to 100 % forced reboot and still 3.5 ? any1 knows if I got anything and I will need another call?


----------



## Anubys

jluzbet said:


> I forced a call last night and saw for the first time downloading X %, then it went to 100 % forced reboot and still 3.5 ? any1 knows if I got anything and I will need another call?


that's what happens for any call...so it's normal behavior...I'm forcing one call per day, I think any more than one call is a waste since - from what I understand - D* updates the list of who gets it once a day...


----------



## vtfan99

tarman said:


> FWIW, there is a group of knowledgeable folks on this forum who say it takes TWO phone calls to update a non-hacked box.
> 
> First one "enables" your box to keep the update on disk (apparently ALL boxes receive the update data, but only "enabled" boxes KEEP it.) If not enabled, your box "flushes" it away.
> 
> Second call, AFTER your box has received and kept the update data, allows your box to go to 'Restart Pending".
> 
> Next restart (2:00am or Manually initiated) boots the updated code.


Do we know if this is actually true? I've been running my phone line every 3-4 days to force a call and still haven't gotten either update. Assuming that I am on the "list", this could be the reason that I have yet to receive the update. Guess I should just suck it up and run the damn phone line every day and force a call.


----------



## cdelena

Adam1115 said:


> I have a feeling that we're going to find that most of the people with DD Dropouts have hacked units.. I've had NO dropouts at ALL with 6.3.


I've had dozens, maybe hundreds on my un-hacked box. Over the local antenna TV HDTV broadcasts are especially bad. The NFL was so bad yesterday that I switched over to my old VOOM box to watch the games.

Also had 6.3 lockup last night. I hope I get a fix soon.


----------



## chris_h

Adam1115 said:


> I have a feeling that we're going to find that most of the people with DD Dropouts have hacked units.. I've had NO dropouts at ALL with 6.3.


My box is unhacked and I have had lots of audio dropouts on OTA channels, and I am pretty sure (not 100% sure) that I had a few on ESPN-HD too.


----------



## markrubi

I forced a phone call this morning. After the call my DVR starting recording ch.582 which I didn't setup to do. I think it was showing a record time of 5-6 mins. Is this the update coming down to me?


----------



## herdfan

No. D* uses 582 to record the showcases. And yes they are usually 3-8 minutes long


----------



## Markman07

Yesterday I also noticed a number of drop-outs watching the NFL via OTA on My H10. Never had happened at the frequency before the upgrade but who knows because the last night's game on NBC via OTA was just fine.


----------



## tivoboy

it's funny, my DVR was on the 587 this morning, which is PBTV. I wonder why that would be?


----------



## ProStreet

Anubys said:


> that's what happens for any call...so it's normal behavior...I'm forcing one call per day, I think any more than one call is a waste since - from what I understand - D* updates the list of who gets it once a day...


That is what was said for *6.2* also, but I got the *6.2* update on the fourth in a row forced call. The first three calls didn't get the update, but the fourth one triggered the update. Could it be something like the update is triggered say every 500th call or something like that?


----------



## Anubys

ProStreet said:


> Could it be something like the update is triggered say every 500th call or something like that?


nah...if all it took is 500 calls, then everyone on this forum would have had the upgrade on the first day! 

very interesting...so my theory about the call was not right...I assumed that they update the database at some point in time each day...so one call per day would be enough (you're either on the list or you're not)...if what you say is true then either you called as the database was updating or there's a different mechanism for it...


----------



## Adam1115

chris_h said:


> My box is unhacked and I have had lots of audio dropouts on OTA channels, and I am pretty sure (not 100% sure) that I had a few on ESPN-HD too.


I take my statement back. I had a dropout last night. I would've normally assumed it was an OTA issue, but I lost audio for a GOOD 30-45 seconds.


----------



## jdag

This string is really long...is the 6.3 upgrade still halted or has it continued?


----------



## Anubys

jdag said:


> This string is really long...is the 6.3 upgrade still halted or has it continued?


continued with version 6.3a


----------



## JimSpence

Possibly 10/4
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4409697&&#post4409697


----------



## vdubuclet

So my "favorite channels" and "channels you receive" just went back to factory defaults and the output went back to 480p. I am still at version 3.1. Does this mean I have the upgrade and it is waiting for authorization. I do about 4 daily calls a day.


----------



## ebonovic

Not that it is a shocker... but being that it is monday, and my contact is back in the office and received my email.

6.3a is officialy starting to rollout this week.


----------



## vjd3

So, if you have no phone line (I am cellphone only), are you out of luck?


----------



## mr.unnatural

Rumored to be 10/4 for unhacked HDTivos. If you hack it with a few basic functions you can have it today.


----------



## vtfan99

ebonovic said:


> Not that it is a shocker... but being that it is monday, and my contact is back in the office and received my email.
> 
> 6.3a is officialy starting to rollout this week.


Earl...do you know (or could you find out) what exactly triggers the update? I've read dozens of "theories" online but nothing concrete. My biggest concern (like most) is that my box is not hooked to the phone line all the time. The most recent theory I've read is that a 1st call authorizes the box do download and "keep" the update and a 2nd (later) call authorizes to install the update. Without the second call, the box purges the update. That seems a little ridiculous to me...so I was hoping you could shed some light on the subject? Perhaps? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayDog

vtfan99 said:


> Earl...do you know (or could you find out) what exactly triggers the update?


You must flawlessly perform _The Upgrade Dance_.

Which is suprisingly like the dance done by Napolean Dynamite in his movie.


----------



## smimi10

vtfan99 said:


> Earl...do you know (or could you find out) what exactly triggers the update? I've read dozens of "theories" online but nothing concrete. My biggest concern (like most) is that my box is not hooked to the phone line all the time. The most recent theory I've read is that a 1st call authorizes the box do download and "keep" the update and a 2nd (later) call authorizes to install the update. Without the second call, the box purges the update. That seems a little ridiculous to me...so I was hoping you could shed some light on the subject? Perhaps?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If what I've read is correct, you are a little off in the process. From what I understand every receiver gets the slices (new software update) via the satellite. The first call you refer to actually says "keep the download that you received". The second call would authorize the actual install of the update. Net would be that if you didn't have that first call say keep the update, the box would purge it.

At least, that's how I read all the discussion. I could be wrong.

Mike


----------



## vtfan99

smimi10 said:


> If what I've read is correct, you are a little off in the process. From what I understand every receiver gets the slices (new software update) via the satellite. The first call you refer to actually says "keep the download that you received". The second call would authorize the actual install of the update. Net would be that if you didn't have that first call say keep the update, the box would purge it.
> 
> At least, that's how I read all the discussion. I could be wrong.
> 
> Mike


Thats what I've read too...but this post is where I got the "latest" theory. I was just looking for some concrete information...rather than the wild speculation that I've bee reading here


----------



## ebonovic

vtfan99 said:


> Earl...do you know (or could you find out) what exactly triggers the update? I've read dozens of "theories" online but nothing concrete. My biggest concern (like most) is that my box is not hooked to the phone line all the time. The most recent theory I've read is that a 1st call authorizes the box do download and "keep" the update and a 2nd (later) call authorizes to install the update. Without the second call, the box purges the update. That seems a little ridiculous to me...so I was hoping you could shed some light on the subject? Perhaps?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


All I have been told is that you need to have the phone line installed to get the update... I'll see if I can get a bit more.


----------



## cancan

ebonovic said:


> All I have been told is that you need to have the phone line installed to get the update... I'll see if I can get a bit more.


Yesterday I forced a call and noticed that after this forced call succeded my HR10-250 inmediatly dial again. I dont know where it was dialing. Anyone has noticed this? Does the HR10-250 dials one number for Tivo purposes and another for PPV stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## Adam1115

vjd3 said:


> So, if you have no phone line (I am cellphone only), are you out of luck?


If you are still on 3.1.5 you can use PPP to dial in. 6.3 appears not to support PPP...


----------



## tbeckner

cancan said:


> Yesterday I forced a call and noticed that after this forced call succeded my HR10-250 inmediatly dial again. I dont know where it was dialing. Anyone has noticed this? Does the HR10-250 dials one number for Tivo purposes and another for PPV stuff?
> 
> Thanks!


Are far as I know, all DirecTiVos always make two different phone calls, one for reporting viewing statistics and the other for PPV purchase information and other reporting to DirecTV which is toll-free.


----------



## tazzmission

ebonovic said:


> All I have been told is that you need to have the phone line installed to get the update... I'll see if I can get a bit more.


Yeah, that would be great mkay...


----------



## hancox

Adam1115 said:


> If you are still on 3.1.5 you can use PPP to dial in. 6.3 appears not to support PPP...


6.1 does, so that would be a shocker to me.

Talk about a step back, if true!


----------



## rminsk

ProStreet said:


> That is what was said for *6.2* also, but I got the *6.2* update on the fourth in a row forced call. The first three calls didn't get the update, but the fourth one triggered the update. Could it be something like the update is triggered say every 500th call or something like that?


What time of day were you making the call. They could have been updated the database between the 3rd and 4th call.


----------



## raddison1971

mr.unnatural said:


> Rumored to be 10/4 for unhacked HDTivos. If you hack it with a few basic functions you can have it today.


Care to share those few basic functions? Or maybe point me in the right direct?


----------



## ProStreet

rminsk said:


> What time of day were you making the call. They could have been updated the database between the 3rd and 4th call.


That could be true, with my luck who knows. As far as the time of day, I don't remember. I think it was in the afternoon some time, as I work third shift and it would have been after I woke up.


----------



## witchdoctor

Followed this site forever but just joined to post.

I received the 6.3 upgrade about 2 weeks ago in zip code 84404. It worked well for about 5 days, then started to freeze so that I had to reboot, missing a lot of the shows that I wanted to record. Tonight when I returned home from work the HR 10-250 was frozen again. After trying to reboot, I received this message on a bright green screen:

A severe error has occurred.

Please leave the recorder plugged in and connected
to the phone line for the next 3 hours while the
recorder attempts to repair itself.

DO NOT UNPLUG OR RESTART THE RECORDER

if after 3 hours, the Recorder does not restart
itself, call Customer Care at 1-800-531-XXXX




Has anyone ever seen this before?!?!?!


----------



## dswallow

witchdoctor said:


> Followed this site forever but just joined to post.
> 
> I received the 6.3 upgrade about 2 weeks ago in zip code 84404. It worked well for about 5 days, then started to freeze so that I had to reboot, missing a lot of the shows that I wanted to record. Tonight when I returned home from work the HR 10-250 was frozen again. After trying to reboot, I received this message on a bright green screen:
> 
> A severe error has occurred.
> 
> Please leave the recorder plugged in and connected
> to the phone line for the next 3 hours while the
> recorder attempts to repair itself.
> 
> DO NOT UNPLUG OR RESTART THE RECORDER
> 
> if after 3 hours, the Recorder does not restart
> itself, call Customer Care at 1-800-531-XXXX
> 
> Has anyone ever seen this before?!?!?!


A software upgrade ends up activating a partition on the disk that is not in use for anything previously. The error you quoted above is typically what happens when the TiVo unit decides there's something corrupt about the disk and it has to attempt a recovery of itself; the lock-ups or unscheduled reboots are also another symptom of a disk read or write error... enough such errors and it goes into this recovery mode.

Since a recent software upgrade ends up using an area of the disk that previously was unused, it's conceivable that you'd get this sort of error shortly after an upgrade if your disk were going bad. And since you reported some lockups, too, I'd venture to guess that's exactly your problem: a failing hard disk.

If you had network access to your system (or pulled the hard disk and looked at the contents on another computer) you could view the kernel log file and you'd see any reported IDE errors to confirm it.


----------



## chris_h

ebonovic said:


> Not that it is a shocker... but being that it is monday, and my contact is back in the office and received my email.
> 
> 6.3a is officialy starting to rollout this week.


Earl,

Can you please ask him if 6.3a is supposed to fix the DD audio dropout issue? My 6.3 box now has a bad card reader, so I put my backup in place, which is on 3.1.5. The audio dropouts were severe enough for me that I do not want to move to 6.3 or 6.3a unless the audio dropouts are fixed and tested, so I am planning to keep my phone line unplugged at this point. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tim99

Also he can mount it in a PC like any other drive and run powermax from a bootable CD (which avoids windows of course) and see if he can certify the drive.

peace . . .



dswallow said:


> If you had network access to your system (or pulled the hard disk and looked at the contents on another computer) you could view the kernel log file and you'd see any reported IDE errors to confirm it.


----------



## jeffscott72

PPP is working for me on my HR10-260 running 6.3.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mr.unnatural
> Rumored to be 10/4 for unhacked HDTivos. If you hack it with a few basic functions you can have it today.
> 
> Care to share those few basic functions? Or maybe point me in the right direct?


You need to hack the unit for basic networking functionality. Once you're able to communicate with the HDTivo you can find out if you have the 6.3a update in mfs using the command:

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

If you have TivoWebPlus installed you can check for the update in mfs via TWP.

If the update is in mfs, you will need to modify the installSw.itcl script and execute it manually. The software will update and install upon the next reboot. Instructions for doing this are scattered all over these forums and shouldn't be too hard to find with a little searching. Hint: look for the threads that discuss the 6.3 rollout.

Note: If you are still at 3.1.5f and find that you have both 6.3 and 6.3a in mfs, you might want to consider installing 6.3 first and then upgrade to 6.3a. 6.3 installs an entire new OS version while 6.3a only updates a portion of the original 6.3 installation. Going directly to 6.3a from 3.1.5f may not work and could render your HDTivo useless. Hopefully, the installation process performs a check to see if 6.3 is already on your drive before attempting to install the 6.3a update. Chances are it will simply quit if it doesn't find 6.3.


----------



## raddison1971

mr.unnatural said:


> If the update is in mfs, you will need to modify the installSw.itcl script and execute it manually. The software will update and install upon the next reboot. Instructions for doing this are scattered all over these forums and shouldn't be too hard to find with a little searching. Hint: look for the threads that discuss the 6.3 rollout.


Thanks I will try that when I return homw this weekend. I am actually only a few blocks away from the Tivo corp offices. Should stop by there and say hi.  Again thanks.


----------



## spjon

Noticed something interesting this evening. 

Normally when I force a call it will schedule the next call for the following day at about 1-3am. Tonight I decided to force a call again at about 6:10 and at 6:20 pm PDT. Well, this time it scheduled the next for for again tonight at 10:30 pm.

I wonder what's up with it wanting to make another call so soon and at 10:30 vs the after midnight call?? 

BTW I have 3.1.5f-01-2-357.


----------



## Anubys

spjon said:


> Noticed something interesting this evening.
> 
> Normally when I force a call it will schedule the next call for the following day at about 1-3am. Tonight I decided to force a call again at about 6:10 and at 6:20 pm PDT. Well, this time it scheduled the next for for again tonight at 10:30 pm.
> 
> I wonder what's up with it wanting to make another call so soon and at 10:30 vs the after midnight call??
> 
> BTW I have 3.1.5f-01-2-357.


many people have seen that pattern...even if you force a call before 10:30, the next call will stay for 10:30...but then 10:30 will come and go and nothing will happen...the next call will simply be rescheduled for another time...as far as I can tell, it doesn't mean anything (it happened to me 3 times already on 2 different units)...

I don't have the upgrade...


----------

